# Why is my water cloudy?



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

I did a 10% water change today cause I'm getting two more baby rbp's tommorrow and after about 10 mins the water turned all cloudy, I added conditioner when I done the change and I also made sure it was the right temp. I have no clue whats going on. It has cleared up a little but not to what it was. I tried some water clearer but that didn't work. whats going on????Should I worry, will my new fish die when added?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I wouldn't worry. When I do my water changes my water also gets cloudy. Your new additions should be fine.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

do like a 50% water change and add a carbon filter


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

It is normal after you do a water change for your water to become cloudy. But if its not because of the water change it's high protein matter in your tank. You will need to add Carbon to your filter, or get a protein skimmer.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

sounds like you might need more or better filtration or maybe more frequent water changes .


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

there are particles in your gravel that get jittered when you change water. That's alright, dont worry, just a couple of hours, it would be fine again. And make sure you have the correct filtration according to the size of your tank.

Here's alink that could help you more on filtration and other water essentials:
[*COLOR=purple]
Tank Calculations[/COLOR]*


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Its synonymous to bacteria bloom. Meds disrupting the beneficial bacterial causing bacteria dieoff, high nutrient levels, and major disrupt of tank substrate or filter clealing can kill beneficial bacteria colony and result in this cloudy condition.

As a precaution monitor ammonia levels. This bacteria also consumes oxygen so ensure adequate circulation/exchange of gasses.

Control feeding and the bacteria will go away on its own.

The cause of your bacteria bloom could have been a disrupt to the benefical bacteria colony (dieoff due to water change).


----------



## zakzak (Oct 4, 2003)

*its probley oxygen.*


----------

